# August 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner - bigwave



## Jim

Contest Starts Today and ends on August 7, 2012.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in July 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This months winner is going to win a Snip from Boomerang tools. *I love this tool*. I have one attached to my Striper plug bag. Imagine fishing the surf on rocks in the middle of the night and breaking off and having to cut your line. This tool cuts through braid and leader material like butter with a nice clean, crisp cut. I kid you not.The built in LED light and unique integrated retractor system are key for me. I tend to drop things in the water.....not this tool. I purchased three of them and kept one. I gave one away awhile ago, it is time to give up the other one. I will be buying more of these for future giveaways, I do believe in this tool. I have used it extensively fishing salt this year so I can vouch for it.

https://www.boomerangtool.com/


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigwave

In


----------



## RivRunR

IN


----------



## scsdiver

in


----------



## lovedr79

IN I NEED THIS BAD. dentist says I have to stop biting fishing line


----------



## MNHunter505

IN


----------



## fender66

IN


----------



## Brandon

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## Brine

In!


----------



## vahunter

In!


----------



## BassGeek54

IN


----------



## azekologi

IN 8)


----------



## Butthead

In!


----------



## Gramps50

IN


----------



## New River Rat

in


----------



## 200racing

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## Recon

In


----------



## rickybobbybend

IN!


----------



## bluegillfisher

in


----------



## crazymanme2

in


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

In


----------



## Mizzie

In


----------



## Buddychrist

IN


----------



## BigTerp

IN


----------



## redbug

in


----------



## Aft Backwards

IN


----------



## theyyounggun

IN


----------



## Rippen Lips

IN


----------



## FishingCop

in


----------



## aeviaanah

in!


----------



## wihil

IN! 

=D>


----------



## Popeye

IN


----------



## beginnerfisherman81

IN


----------



## Jim

Last day to enter folks!


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked #2 from 1-37 making Bigwave this months winner!

Congrats man!


----------



## crazymanme2

Hey Bigwave =D>


----------



## lswoody

Congrats BW!!!!


----------



## lovedr79

Congrats! Well I will have to buy one for myself as tomorrow is my birthday


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D> =D>


----------



## Gramps50

Crongrats Bigwave

Guess I'll have to go to BP and get one.


----------



## wihil

Congrats BW!!

=D> =D>


----------



## Buddychrist

Better post a review bigwave!!!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

Way to go bigwave.


----------



## fender66

Cheater!

Well...congrats nonetheless. :LOL2:


----------



## Brine

Congrats! =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

=D> Way to go Big =D> 

:beer:


----------



## bigwave

Very cool guys thank you very much......I was just posting how I want to be a part of the box pass #7 and thanks to fool4fish sending me a PM telling me I won. I have some real cool stuff to put into the prize box. I love this site...... :mrgreen:


----------



## mcateercustom

Congrats big!


----------

